# Solved: Computer Will Not Recognize My DVD Burner?



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello. I am really stumped right now. I have a computer that I have been trying to burn dvd's in, and i keep receiving errors, no matter what program I use. It is only showing that I have two cd-rom drives. I thought maybe the drive was bad, so I put a new dvd-burner in, and it still won't recognize the drive, it still shows as a cd-rom? I can burn cd's just fine. I am running Windows XP Home. Let me know if there is anything else that you need, and I will let you know. I need help as soon as possible... THANK YOU!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

got all you updates for Windows?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Does it play any DVDs?


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have All Windows Updates (including SP3)? It will Play DVD's too, but does not recognize any burnable DVD's. When I try to use Nero 7, you can choose if you want to burn a cd/dvd and it will not let me change it to DVD?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try using different make of DVDs

Are you sure you bought a DVD writer drive?

IIf you have Nero there is a Info Tool you can use to scan and it will tell you what you have for drives on your PC

If you cannot find it you can go here
http://www.nero.com/enu/support-nero8-tools-utilities.html


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yup, I am positive that it is a dvd-burner. I have tried several brands of dvd's and none work. At this point I am convinced that it is the computer, and not the drive, since I have tried two different dvd-burners. I am trying to copy a dvd right now and see if i get anywhere, I will update when I am finished. I don't understand why in "my computer" it calls both drives cd-rom(s) when one is a burner, and the other is a cd-rom? Could there be a setting that I am missing? Oh, I have also tried a Windows XP repair install.... Thanks...


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Megabite I think I am going to try that and see if it will tell me that I have a burner....


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Put the DVD burner on only and put it on as Master


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

I am going to remove the cd-rom drive and see what happens. I WAS able to successfully copy the dvd, but it still won't burn normally?


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

I removed the cd-rom drive and it DOES recognize the drive as a DVD-RW now!? I am still unable to burn pictures and data to dvd? Wow am I stumped as to what is wrong now?


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

One of my posts, did not post. It should be before my last two posts. I WAS able to copy a dvd successfully. But i still cannot burn data or pictures to a dvd? that is why I am so stumped. I am going to restart again and try a different program. I will update when I am done. I want to Thank everyone for their help so far, it is greatly appreciated.!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Uninstall all burning software you have and restart then reinstall the burning software you want to use. But just the one burning software for now.


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

I uninstalled the burning software, and reinstalled it. Still Won't Burn! I don't know what to do with this stupid thing!


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay, I am marking this thread, solved. This is why: I called and talked to Microsoft's technical support for Microsoft Digital Imaging Suite 2006 and they told me that I could not burn to cd/dvd because the registry files are corrupt and cannot be repaired. The only way to be able to burn to a cd/dvd is if I format the hard drive and reinstall the operating system, otherwise I will have to burn from a different program. That is Microsoft for you....aarrgghh. Anyway, I really appreciate all of you help Megabite, Thanks A Lot!!


----------

